# oscoda



## kgibby91 (Mar 7, 2007)

is oscoda still good steelie fishing. i have been wanting to head up there but is it done??

plz reply THANKS


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Went yesterday morning till 1:00 and managed to pick up 4 (not on gravel) and drove by the lookout and saw a few on gravel. 
But with these warm temps i think it wont take them long to spawn, and out they go. So if your looking to fish steel better go now. Good luck if you go.


----------



## on-the-hunt (Feb 25, 2007)

there are very few in the river. was up there yesterday and today and managed only one yesyerday. AAlthough it made my weekend, i have not seen it this slow this late in the the year. I still believe there will be a better run in a couple weeks. unless you have a boat to get in the deep holes you'll be doin a lot of casting and searching.


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

The boy and I will be in Oscoda friday thru sunday hunting turkey and fishing, and if you know where the fish are. there is room in my boat for one more and we all can catch fish. PM me if interested..


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

There should be a few fish around the Au Sablle has one of the latest runs in the lower , I've seen steelhead caught in the river as late as June .The peak of the run most likely over and yes the river is not what it once was but there should be a few fish around .

Larry


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

To say this was the worst year I've seen on the Big A is an understatment, I got a nice chromer Saturday and was absolutley thankful, so is there fish...yes....


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I got a report of decent fishing on chromers recently between the train and the pool. I fully agree with everyone else, it's been disgusting on the AS this spring. I normally live on this river fall through spring, and while I fished it alot over the winter(which was good), I've only been on her three times since the end of Feb. Other eastside rivers have been much more consistent. Let's just hope it's a really late run. I sure miss the days(just 2-3 years ago)when you would average 5-10 hook-ups a trip, with a few banner days of 15 or more here and there. Atleast theres some decent sized fish around, my wife's brother caught a 13lb hen out at the mouth a week and a half ago.


----------



## on-the-hunt (Feb 25, 2007)

someone told me the lake temp is alot colder than the river. maybe the fish are progressing a lot slower due to the colder temps in the lake? that may cause a late run in may. last year this time the run was cookin' and the winter was mild.


----------



## jim84 (Mar 14, 2005)

I live up here not far from the a/s. a lot of guys up this week the fish are moving up on the beds . sure not as many fish as in other years. seems like a few more larger fish this year.should be ok this weekend.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Just got back an hour ago...Monday saw no fish caught, saw none in the river from the dam, downstream to beyond the highbanks.
Yesterday, went 1 for 2, saw a few more up near the dam, saw a couple caught, all in all pretty slow. seems some more are moving up.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

boots741 said:


> Just got back an hour ago...Monday saw no fish caught, saw none in the river from the dam, downstream to beyond the highbanks.
> Yesterday, went 1 for 2, saw a few more up near the dam, saw a couple caught, all in all pretty slow. seems some more are moving up.


I was there also,fished from 7:00am to 7:00pm went 1-3 in steel the one I landed was pretty small too. Tons of suckers and walleye. I went for a ride around lunch time to a couple of different spots and at one spot I did see someone with two on a stringer but where ever I went I did not see much else going on anywhere. Real SLOW for this time of year, I don't care what people say about the east side being the last side to get a run, for the fourth week in April I thought for sure there would have been a little more going on.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Don't let the Big Lake anglers hear you complain about the lack of fish - they seem to think everything is just fine on Lake Huron. Maybe the anadromous fish in Lake Huron don't actually run the rivers to spawn???
Does anyone remember when you could walk into a particular camping spot on the Ausable, in April, and see literally hundreds of spawning Steelhead? With any luck, the cold late Winter weather just slowed the run, and the best days are still to come. Reports from Alpena aren't good, either. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=182620


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

went 0 for 1........not many fish in the river........but had a good time still.....the one i hooked was a large male that i kept seeing cruising some holes.....tried everything in the box and he finally hit on spawn after about 200 cast......lost him on a log after about a 3 minute battle.....


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Fishndude
Does anyone remember when you could walk into a particular camping spot on the Ausable said:


> YES !!
> 
> I have enough grey hair on my head to remember that .
> 
> Larry


----------

